# Raphael



## Bassetluv (Jul 14, 2007)

It's been 18 days since my beloved companion Raph left this world, his purpose here done and most likely, off to another. I had wanted to write a tribute to him, but each time I sat down to type the words, they failed to come. I simply couldn't think of anything to say that would honor such a courageous spirit, and I felt that anything I did write would be considerably less than he deserved.

So I thought instead, I would write a very brief description of my little guy. He was most certainly a charmer in every way, and given the chance he would probably have been a suave Don Juan with the ladies. He had a wisdom to him, a knowledge carried through from countless lifetimes, and a beautiful soul to match. He was my 'Buddha in a fur coat', as I once described him, and all it would take would be one look into those huge, soul-filled eyes to understand what I saw in him. 

Raph - Raphael - was named after the archangel of healing. A few years previous I had been through a rather rough time myself - physically, mentally, spiritually - and I desperately needed someone to come into my life to help me with my struggles. Though I didn't understand it at the time, that's exactly what Raph did; he entered my life just when I needed him, and he became not only a healer, but a teacher...one of the best I've ever had. He taught me about wisdom, about accepting pain with enormous grace, about unconditional, unlimitless love, and ultimately, about letting go without blame, or anger, or fear. He also taught me that letting go certainly did not mean 'forever'; instead, it is a temporary separation, but only on the physical level. Raph has not left me, for I feel him with me every moment of the day, guiding me with his wisdom, comforting me with his memories, and embracing me with his love. 

Every day I miss my boy terribly. And yet at the same time I know he is here, and he is encouraging me, telling me not to mourn his life, but to celebrate it eagerly...and to know that no matter what physical constraints there may be, he will never abandon me, nor I him. I think of the line from Shakespeare that says, "Parting is such sweet sorrow" and I now understand the depth of those words only too well. 

So my tribute to Raph lies in the fact that he came to me, an unassuming teacher, cloaked in the disguise of a long-eared, clumsy, whimsical rabbit with the most soulful, intelligent eyes...and carrying inside of him the wisdom of the ages. He taught me the most valuable of all lessons I think I shall ever learn...that the gift of love is oftentimes painful, but it is always, *always* worth it. And in letting go of him in his physical passing, I learned to embrace him in spirit, and to acknowledge the fact that I was so extraordinarily blessed to have known him, and to have recognized what a magnificent spirit he possessed. 

What a gift he gave to me. And I shall cherish it always. 

I miss you, my boy...

Love, 

'Mom'


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 14, 2007)

What wonderful tribute you have given him, Bassettluv..I am so very sorry that you lost him
I did not know that he was even sick

Your tribute to him was very touching and wise..I know that you will miss him but that you'll:angelandbunny:, be OK.

Inamed my new bunny Gabriel after the angel


----------



## Mikoli (Jul 15, 2007)

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c41/mikoli1201/rafael.jpg

R.I.P Beautiful Raphael. Your memory lives on in those whose hearts you touched.


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 15, 2007)

*angieluv wrote: *


> What wonderful tribute you have given him, Bassettluv..I am so very sorry that you lost him
> I did not know that he was even sick
> 
> Inamed my new bunny Gabriel after the angel
> ...


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 15, 2007)

Mikoli,

What can I say? You have touched me so deeply with that picture...oh, how beautiful it is...such a warm and loving tribute to Raph! All I can say is thank you from the bottom of my heart for creating it...it is enormously comforting. I've downloaded a copy, and will treasure it forever.


Thank you so much....:hug2:

~Di


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 15, 2007)

There are angels among us.

Rainbows! :bunnyangel:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 15, 2007)

I got chills when I read what happened to you bassettluv..that's amazing..I wish something like that would happen to me. 
I went to Catholic schools my entire grammar schoolthrough college and learned about michael, Raphael and Gabriel and the others. The devil is supposed to be a fallen angel.
Nothing supernatural has ever happened to me making me a doubter.
Anyway I like the name Raphael and Gabriel and also Michael
My Gabriel needed an angel himself if you look back and read the post on Lolita (I thought he was a she)



Mikoli..what a wonderful picture


----------



## bunnylady (Jul 15, 2007)

I am so sorry, about your loss.

God Bless

Bunnylady:bunnyangel:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 15, 2007)

How'd you do that?


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 15, 2007)

This is Gabriel the little angel


----------



## bunnylady (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi

He is adorable

Bunnylady


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 15, 2007)

He was still too thin inthat picture but he looks better now. 

Anyway I don't want to steal bassetluv's thread about raph because I know he was very special to her as she posted about him a lot in the past. 
Raph just went home to the other angels ....


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 15, 2007)

:bigtears:Binkie free beautiful boy, may you continue to share your wisdom with others and watch over your mum.:bunnyangel::rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 15, 2007)

Di, that was a beautiful tribute to Raph.

He was certainly a very special boy. He had so much to deal with, and yet continued to show such love and character. Your story together touched so many of us here. I, for one, will never forget him.

God Bless, Raph. Look after your mom and Anna!

Jan


----------



## rabb1tmad (Jul 15, 2007)

What a lovely tribute. I'm so sorry you lost your wonderful, beautiful boy.

Binky free Raph.


----------



## f_j (Jul 15, 2007)

Your tribute was beautiful. There is no doubt he was a special rabbit. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 16, 2007)

I am so sorry Di, Raph is missed so much, and he will always be loved. :hug2:

Binky free at the Bridge Raph :rainbow:


----------



## Roxie (Jul 16, 2007)

may his spirit live on
god bless:angel::rip:
~Hannah


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 22, 2007)

Angieluv, your Gabriel is beautiful! I absolutely didn't mind you talking about him or posting his picture in this thread...I just have to apologize for not being around to have responded to your post, and all of the ones from others that followed. You have a very sweet little guy there, and with a very special name. 

Bunnylady...what an adorable picture you posted...thank you  And thank you as well to all of you who posted that I didn't get to respond to earlier. I've discovered that overall I am getting on with life quite well - have even been looking for another English lop recently (though there have been a few snags) - and I think the emotions over Raph have gone down completely...until I come here and speak about him, or see some of the posts. Then the tears fall again. But that's all part of letting go. It just takes time...he was such a very special guy.

Anyway, if/when I ever do get another rabbit to be a companion for Anna (who, btw, is doing very well - despite needing to lose a few bunny pounds...at this moment she's streeeetched out in her litter box, snoozing), I'll start a new blog about them. 

Thanks again to everyone...:hug:


----------

